# Dust Devil, Dust Collector



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I as a Birds of Prey Carver, 99% percent of my carvings are done with
Power Tools, therefore I have tried every Commercial Dust Collectors on
the market and since my carving shop is very small, I am concerned with 
the noise factor created by my dust collectors. Lately I have been reading
about the Dust Devil, dust collector that is advertised as very efficient and
quiet, is there anyone out there in our craving world that has tried this
unit or knows if it is a worthy purchase, any information out there will
be highly appreciated, thanks all and have a great and safe carving day.
Oscar


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Oscar
I had a large two bag dust collector in my small shop, the noise was unbearable so I went the local scrap yard and picked up a blower and motor from an old clothes dryer, made a base for it sit on added a flange for the dryer hose to fit on and a pillow case for a bag and presto , I have low noise dust collector, works well when using dremmel tools.
Check it out on fishcarver.com
Bruce


----------

